# G35 Sedan Install



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I have posted this previously on ICIX and G35Driver.com but I realized I never posted it here, where I got a TON of inspiration so… on with the show. 

And oh, if you did see this on ICIX or G35Driver, please forgive this self-aggrandizing post, and allow me my 15 minutes… or less. 

Basic run-down:
1. Factory Deck 
2. H701 Processor
3. eD 9.4 bridged to Seas Lotus 6.5"
4. eD 9.4 to eu-700 subs 
5. Zapco Studio 54 to Alpine/Scan domes and LPG 25NFA domes.

I started the install over the Thanksgiving Day weekend. Worked for about 4 days straight with help from my dad, and the goodies in his shop. 

The ride…









Some of the gear...

















Anyhow, onto more pics…Build up and prep…

Front door deadened…Stock speaks still in place









Rear door deadened. Also added panels to seal up the holes in the rear. 









Rear seats and panels removed for easy trunk access and wire running. 









Baffle mounted in door.









Tray for amp rack. Test fit of eD amps… prior to paint. 









Another Shot. Close up of the mounting scheme. Not a big fan of the included mounting tabs. The tabs that are provided with the amps stick out from underneath the heatsink completely disrupting the clean aesthetic of the heatsinks. 









Pic of the power distribution tray test fitting. 









Here’s the carcass of the amp rack. It fits against the back seat in the trunk. Amps to the outside (amp tray hung on the keyholes) and power distribution tray to the inside. The rear seat pass through works great for fuse and wiring service. 









Pics of the amp rack is installed:

Still need to make a finish panel









A little wider angle:









Here is the power tray side of the rack. The fuses and wiring are accessible via the pass through in the back seat. The “missing” fuse is for the 9.1. Waiting on the 13ov.2.










And onto the RUX install for the H701. 

Infiniti was nice enough to provide a perfectly sized cubby lid:









Here is a wider shot with the cubby open:









Cubby closed:









Onto the transducers…

Image tweeters- LPG 25NFA’s in the sail panels. These are high passed at 10khz. They receive a whopping 7 clean watts from the front channel of the Zapco:









Primary tweeters- Alpine/ScanSpeak SPXF-17T Silks. These are high passed at 1.6Khz. These get ~12 watts from the rear channel of the Zapco:









Mids- Seas Lotus Reference 6.5”. 150w Bridged on NINe.4. Band-passed from 71hz-1.8khz:









And finally, the eu-700’s in the rear doors. I currently have these low passed at 56hz are performing sub duty. These are dual-fours bridged to the other NINe.4:









A little wider angle view:









And here is the sub peeking out of the modified door panel. 









So there it is. 

Thoughts or comments?

Thanks again for this wonderful site. The information found here is just incredible.


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

gorgeous install. Like the attention to detail and having the system take up almost no space in the car. Love it.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Great install,how are the EU700's treating u ?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

id like to know that ^^^ also.... and are those alpine/scans... whats the part number for those... i know they can be ordered from somewhere as alpine replacements but i couldnt find the number... thanks


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

also what of those ed amps.. opinions on those??


----------



## tranv117 (Jul 9, 2005)

That's a very nice install. Not cluttered at all. I love the amp rack you got going there and the dash is beautiful.


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Real nice! How are the EU's??


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

eu700's are great little drivers. For the price, I am very satisfied. These little guys get stupid low, and have a surprising level of output for a 6.5" driver. 

I took the car over to Jeff Smith's new shop a couple of weeks ago. He said "All you have are the 6.5"s for subs? Impressive." I wouldn't call it an endorsement, but it certainly wasn't a repudiation. 

As for the eD Amps... Very clean. No noticable coloration. Both 9.4's are workhorses. On the scope they are both outputting over 19.5V with no clipping. Considering where these amps are rated (75W X 4 at 4 Ohm), and the output I am getting (~100W x 4 @ 4 Ohm) I have nothing but absolute praise for their value. 

I cannot comment on the 9.1 as it is in for repair. I am hopeful that this is an anomoly as I have seen folks run these things down under .5 Ohms as daily drivers.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice install.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Wow, great install skills!


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice! Hey Milo, do you have a pic of the crossover end of one of those Nines? Or maybe a scan of the manual? There is little info on their site about the range and capabilities of the crossovers and no pics.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Very clean install. I likey..


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

You're lucky to have the depth in your doors for those 4-inch-deep eU-700s. My question is, do they cause any door rattles?


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> Nice! Hey Milo, do you have a pic of the crossover end of one of those Nines? Or maybe a scan of the manual? There is little info on their site about the range and capabilities of the crossovers and no pics.




The nine.2 / nine.2x / nine.4 all have a LP / HP / full option, w/ a crossover range of 40-240hz.


Dave


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm curious, does the pair of 6.5" subs in the rear doors satisfy your bass needs or does it leave you wanting more?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I ran the 700's for 4 months, waiting for my 13ov.2 to arrive. 

I will say this. I was very satisfied with their output and ability to get low. Especially with music like DMB. Very smooth and punchy. For hip hop and other synth laden music you will may be wishing you had a bigger driver. 

I payed a visit to Jeff Smith's new shop here in town. I was picking up gear for the wife's car. We spent about a half hour fiddling around with the G. "Impressive." was his description of the 700's output while listening to some old school PE. 

I now have the 13ov.2 installed. I notice that I only use the 700's when I want to get LOUD. 95% of the time I just use the 12".

To answer the Q regarding the door panel rattling. I deadened the living poop out of those doors. They only buzz at VERY high level output. 

Hope this post was helpful.


----------



## activeaero (Jan 5, 2006)

Although I haven't been around too long, I have never seen the 701 used with a factory head unit. Did you have to do things like EQ out the factory EQ to make it work or did you just have to add rca ends to the factory speaker outputs? I have an acura TSX that has everything integrated into the headunit so I cannot replace it easily so I am wondering if a 701 will work for me as well.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

The H701 has 3 types of input: RCA, AiNet, and optical. 

I just used an LOC to tap into the factory harness, and used the RCA input. No, I did not have to eq anything out. The non-bose system has a pretty darn flat Fr. I understand the Bose system does too.


----------



## activeaero (Jan 5, 2006)

So you just gotta luck out and hope that your factory system has a pretty flat FR.


----------



## Jay Pee (Feb 16, 2006)

Great install .... 
the sub are playing well ,even if not installed in a big box in the trunk ???


----------



## AcidicDreams (Feb 22, 2006)

I love G35's but never imagined you could do a nice install with that damn HU being integrated.... nice solution, it's a good thing you don't have NAV


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Is the RUX unit in the cubby full DIN sized? If it's not do you think you could mount a DIN sized deck in there without a whole lot of trouble?


----------



## johnya84 (Nov 24, 2007)

mfenske said:


> Is the RUX unit in the cubby full DIN sized? If it's not do you think you could mount a DIN sized deck in there without a whole lot of trouble?


what brand is that speaker wire and does it include the mesh wire?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

johnya84 said:


> what brand is that speaker wire and does it include the mesh wire?


He used Techflex over the wire with different color heatshrink.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Holy mother of old threads. 

New build here:
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14037


----------

